# In memory of those who actually bought one of these contraptions



## Boris (Feb 11, 2014)

This was on a page that Gary Mc posted in the "Sprocket Compilation Thread" (and probably elsewhere here at various times). But I think it bears repeating. Another great moment in bicycling history!


----------



## OldRider (Feb 11, 2014)

There is actually clubs out there that ride old abandoned rails in various contraptions but this is the first bike I've seen fitted out for rails! Can't imagine very many were sold!


----------



## vincev (Feb 11, 2014)

As stupid as the guy who posted this thread.


----------



## Greg M (Feb 11, 2014)

Google rail bike and you'll be amazed at the contraptions people have made.


----------



## Mikeeebikey (Feb 12, 2014)

That doesn't look as dangerous as a skate bike but, looks more dangerous than wiping with a swiss army knife!


----------



## walter branche (Feb 12, 2014)

*for sale*

i have a railroad attachment for a bicycle , 250.00 plus postage it is newly made using the pattern shown on this thread ,, walter branche , branchewalter@yahoo.commine does not have the wheel centering devices that are shown


----------



## skindel (Feb 14, 2014)

*look ma no hands*

so how do you steer it?


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 14, 2014)

skindel said:


> so how do you steer it?




Why would you need to steer it...it rides the rail.


----------



## Boris (Feb 14, 2014)

skindel said:


> so how do you steer it?




By getting off the bike and bending the rails. This really was a rather time consuming affair.


----------



## John (Dec 31, 2014)

http://www.auctionzip.com/aflive.html?method=getLotInfo&lotref=3414A1FA5F&utm_source=azemail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=alerts


----------



## TammyN (Jan 2, 2015)

New is NE Oregon - you can pedal the rails!

http://rideoregonride.com/ride-rails-joseph/



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Mar 30, 2015)

Although the rail invention doesn't seem to be the safest idea in the world, it pales in comparison to the "brilliant" concept posted originally by filmonger in the attached thread. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?67556-Bad-Ideas-in-1911


----------



## vincev (Apr 2, 2015)

This thread is still as stupid as it was a year ago and so is they guy who posted it.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 2, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> This was on a page that Gary Mc posted in the "Sprocket Compilation Thread" (and probably elsewhere here at various times). But I think it bears repeating. Another great moment in bicycling history!
> 
> View attachment 136791




...glad it didn't say "toddler's"......


----------



## Princeton (Apr 3, 2015)

this guy can oversee the bending of those rails.....


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 3, 2015)

bricycle said:


> ...glad it didn't say "toddler's"......







Based on this ad...it wasn't until 1908 that toddlers could enjoy riding the rails .


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 26, 2022)

bump


----------



## Oilit (Mar 1, 2022)

vincev said:


> This thread is still as stupid as it was a year ago and so is they guy who posted it.



You're just mad because you didn't think of it first, so there! 😝


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 1, 2022)

More pictures.








						Railway Cycle Company Inspection Bicycles at Auction | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

Two Railway Cycle Company inspection bicycles at auction Friday 11/19/2021 in Union IL.   https://www.proxibid.com/Railway-Cycle-Co-Inspection-Bicycle/lotInformation/64786806   https://www.proxibid.com/Railway-Cycle-Co-Inspection-Double-Bicycle/lotInformation/64786807




					thecabe.com


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 1, 2022)

Google Rail Explorers.  Korean made two and four passenger contraptions for riding abandoned rails.  It’s a business. Many places around the country.


----------



## Boris (Mar 1, 2022)

The cow catcher attachment, now there's a collectors item!


----------



## rustndust (Mar 1, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Google Rail Explorers.  Korean made two and four passenger contraptions for riding abandoned rails.  It’s a business. Many places around the country.




https://www.revrail.com/railbiking-rides/cape-may/
They started this around here two years ago.  A few of us actually thought about it till we saw what they charge, and the fact that its a guided tour, not a ride at your own pace sort of thing.  (You can't go any faster than the bike in front of you).

Its sort of a rushed tour of the back woods in some areas. I think a regular bike ridden along the back roads would see more of the area and save you $80.


----------



## juvela (Mar 3, 2022)

-----

this is an enjoyable travel video about a group of people who use machines adapted for rail riding on a fairly long trip through rural South America -






well done

includes information on the technics

---

each time i think about bicycle rail riding it reminds me of a scene from the motion picture _The Flim-Flam Man _with George C. Scott and Michael Sarrazin -

the two have been outed as con men and a crowd is chasing them

they reach a rail crossing in their getaway car and decide to let some of the air out of the tyres and drive the car to safety along the rail line









						The Flim-Flam Man (1967) - IMDb
					

The Flim-Flam Man: Directed by Irvin Kershner. With George C. Scott, Sue Lyon, Harry Morgan, Jack Albertson. A rural con artist and an army deserter cheat the townsfolk and are aided by a rich gal who shields the fleeing duo from the wrath of the pursuing sheriff.




					www.imdb.com
				




-----


----------



## Boris (Mar 3, 2022)

juvela said:


> The Flim-Flam Man (1967) - IMDb
> 
> 
> The Flim-Flam Man: Directed by Irvin Kershner. With George C. Scott, Sue Lyon, Harry Morgan, Jack Albertson. A rural con artist and an army deserter cheat the townsfolk and are aided by a rich gal who shields the fleeing duo from the wrath of the pursuing sheriff.
> ...



Tonight's viewing. Thanks


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 3, 2022)

my city has a railway that runs from "Niles" where the last spike of the intercontinental railroad was placed, through a twisty canyon to Sunol. they have old trains that go from one end to the other full of tourists in the summer. that would be a great place to ride one of those contraptions. pretty sure real trains no longer use that route.


----------



## juvela (Mar 3, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> my city has a railway that runs from "Niles" where the last spike of the intercontinental railroad was placed, through a twisty canyon to Sunol. they have old trains that go from one end to the other full of tourists in the summer. that would be a great place to ride one of those contraptions. pretty sure real trains no longer use that route.



-----

😉

yes, but do you think you could coax Chance into coming along for the ride?

does the route go by/near the old Charlie Chaplin Studios?

all best to Mr. Chance!


-----


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 3, 2022)

juvela said:


> yes, but do you think you could coax Chance into coming along for the ride?
> 
> does the route go by/near the old Charlie Chaplin Studios?
> 
> all best to Mr. Chance!



the studios were Essanay studios, the building is long gone. Chaplin was just an actor who came and went quickly, the real Niles actor was Bronco Billy Anderson.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 3, 2022)

fordsnake said:


> Why would you need to steer it...it rides the rail.
> View attachment 561266
> 
> View attachment 561267



Is this a race?


----------



## juvela (Mar 4, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Is this a race?




-----

🤔


...passing might be a bit of a challenge...


-----


----------

